# Otter Creek



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I was going to make the trip down to otter creek and do some shore fishing. I was just wondering how the fishing was and if anyone else has been to otter creek recently?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A couple of differnt guys I talked to said it was slow but they were in boats.


----------



## wbb (May 28, 2009)

Its been really hit or miss for the last few weeks. Water was really stained two weekends ago, most likely still is. Also the lake is really full.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

wbb said:


> Also the lake is really full.


that's an understatement. Currently, about 600cfs is _spilling_ from Otter Creek. Yep, it is as full as it gets.

Scary thing is that run-off is just getting started! People keep talking about northern Utah -- justifiably so -- but southern Utah is about to get flooded as well. Here's a picture of the Sevier River from yesterday (5/9/11):










you can't even see the stream banks. And -- temps yesterday were 20 degrees below normal. Wait until later this week when temps rise and start melting all that fresh snow...


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ya... its just about ready to bust... think about these:
hyrum has about 5,000 acre feet to fill, forecast is for 106,000. smith morehouse has about 5,000 af to fill, forecast is for 220,000. lost creek has about 7,000 af to fill, forecast 39,000. east canyon to fill 9,000 forecast is for 71,000 pineview to fill 45,000 forecast is for 275,000. jordanell and deer creek to fill, 120,000 forecast is for 260,000.
as of yesterday, the bear river had lost 7% of its snowpack, the weber 1%, the provo 9% and the duchesne 16%. normally we would have been in the 50% to 60% snowpack melted state by now. bear lake came up 132,000 acf in april, highest ever. without any mountian snowpack melt. sevier river kingston - second highest april flow since 1915. gonna be fun.


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Otter Creek is on the verge of being fished out. Hopefully the fish trucks dump a bunch in there this summer. Been a super slow spring down there. There's just not many fish in it and there's a ton of feed so the ones left are getting picky. They're also getting big though.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Mrad said:


> Otter Creek is on the verge of being fished out. Hopefully the fish trucks dump a bunch in there this summer.


Stocking report from last year and this year:


> OTTER CR RES	PIUTE	RAINBOW	16800	7.4"	08/06/2010
> OTTER CR RES	PIUTE	CUTTHROAT	84348	2.13"	09/23/2010
> OTTER CR RES	PIUTE	RAINBOW	19950	7.03"	09/30/2010
> OTTER CR RES	PIUTE	RAINBOW	19600	7.03"	09/30/2010
> ...


Looks to me like they've been planting the heck out of it. Maybe someone ought to find a way to eliminate the cormorants. Or any other species that takes more than their fair share of the fish. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Fishrmn


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

That sounds like a ton of fish, but they must not be making it much past the fish eating birds. Not many fish showing up on fish finders. With those kind of numbers they should be everywhere. Maybe they're getting washed down the canyon to piute. The heck with that windy SOB anyway, a little birdie told me the ice is coming of strawberry as we speak. Atleast I know I can catch a chub or sucker up there. :shock:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Spring gillnetting showed that the reservoir has lots of fish....generally, when a reservoir or lake fills in the spring and has tons of water, the fishing gets really tough--lots of food! Also, fish finders are poor ways of determining how many fish are in a lake/reservoir. My bet is that the fish are there, just not easy to catch.

http://www.sltrib.com/csp/cms/sites/slt ... d=51636529


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

When a body of water is just thawing out from the clutches of winter's ice, it is almost the same temperature from top to bottom, inlet to outlet, shallow to deep. Therefore, there is no reason for a fish to go deep to find a comfortable spot, or food. When fish are shallow, they don't show up on fish finders very well. They've gotta be under the transducer, and at 6 or 7 feet deep the cone of the transducer is about a 2 foot diameter circle. Not very many fish will be directly under a boat that is trolling by at 6 feet over their heads. That is why side planers were invented. A lot of the food that the fish are after is close to shore, and very shallow. I would say that most fishermen cast way too far from shore, and fish way too deep at this time of year.

Fishrmn


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Well strababby gave me back my mojo tonight. Fishing is as epic as it gets on the berry. Tonight was magical. Fish were litteraly everwhere and eating everything thrown at them. A guy needs a trip or too like this to charge his batteries and rebuild his cofidence. I'm ready for it all bring it on! -()/-


----------

